# Good Slides about Anycasting



## VPSCorey (Jul 6, 2015)

https://www.nanog.org/meetings/nanog29/presentations/miller.pdf

Anyone looking to do Anycast and wondering where to start here's a good rundown of what's needed and things you can do.  The biggest hurdles are being able to announce your own space or having carriers that will ensure it's routed correctly.


----------



## William (Jul 7, 2015)

We (Rage4) found routing on the same carriers in multiple location as the biggest issue - Even with communities it gets some funky routing.

Anycast is nice and all, but it's very time intensive to keep up.


----------

